# Everything Men know about Women...



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

I know I like them... in all their confusing glory...

and they are so wonderful when they win... especially if they are leos...


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

INFPharmacist said:


> Right.
> That's what I believe, too. I like to call it an "arational" thought system, though, instead of "rational" or "irrational". Why? Well, basically, I believe that feelings are just as viable as thoughts, but they aren't based on theory or how things work and that's what makes them seem unstable; feelings are not based on what is "rational" or "irrational". I mean... how can you prove that someone's feelings are right? Sadly, you can't, even though they are generally correct and appropriate for that person.
> I also think that the word "feelings" should be changed. It makes it seem as if people who are not thinkers are automatically fumbling around in life based on some mystical thing called "feelings", which is so very far from true! We have values too... damn it!
> 
> *I think feelings make us more stable as well*, because we typically know when to walk away from bad situations, which allows us for greater self-preservation. Social interactions can be so subtle and confusing without using feelings that I think it's hard for thinkers to understand what's really going on or the consequences of their actions associated with a situation.


Does. not. compute. Fatal. system. error. 

Feelers can keep their feelings. I'll keep my thoughts, kthnx.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

well one time I told this feeler girl her grammar was bad (and it really was, just horrible) and she said I have a carrot up my butt and she called me "mr carrot"

but that was just ignorance on both parts

to the point, there is no way in hell anyone is ever going to "understand women", because whenever you say things like "men know this about women" and are not referring to physical reality, you are effectively turning people into objects

you might find this difficult, I know it can be difficult for me at times, since I can be so logical/impersonal, but the best place to start enjoying women (because that's what you really want) is that of treating them like people, not extraterrestrials

look for no causes or effects, just accept them as they are and they will be grateful to you (basically for not being a judgmental imbecile like the other tens of thousands of men who have tried to get into her pants so far)

think of a woman as a butterfly, do not try to hold it too tight or you will crush it (don't be a judgmental idiot or she'll hate you)

also, don't idealize women, they are not perfect, they are just people, see their virtues and flaws and accept them all, or not! haha

either way, you can't understand women and you can't control them, all you can do is accept them and if a woman likes you and you like her, then great! if not, keep looking, both outside and inside, cuz you might have some of your own issues to deal with 

I've learned a lot of theory about attraction and the female mind and what I've written above is what it all boils down to, just be cool and enjoy, don't judge, don't try to change her, impress her, or buy her approval


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*







*


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> Does. not. compute. Fatal. system. error.


Oh well. At least I tried to explain it... I've thought about feelings vs thoughts a lot, for years, even though it may seem like I just pulled that out of my ***.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

@ Thracius: marry me now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

alizée said:


> @ Thracius: marry me now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would love to! I could go to my engineering job, then come home late, you'd have dinner ready for me, but I wouldn't even sit down, I'd just pick you up and kiss you and carry you to our bedroom, or maybe not, maybe we'd just stay in the dining room..

On Sundays we'd take our kids to the park and watch them run around and play, one would be an ISFJ, the other an ENFP and they'd argue all the time, but in the end they'd make up

And all throughout our life together, we'd go visit our friends, or go out with them and see the little arguments they get into, the weird silences they have sometimes and when we get home we'd laugh about it because we would never have such problems

roud:

PS: that image from Maxim.com is an utter lie, Maxim writers don't know anything about anything, they just search the web for stereotypes to use:tongue:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm a feeler guy :mellow::sad::frustrating:


----------



## martin (Aug 4, 2009)

Isn't the whole notion of 'understanding women' a bit silly? I mean, surely there's more of a difference between individual women then there is between all women and all men. I don't think trying to boil down how women are different from men in general is going to help you very much in understanding and appreciating the one woman you're interested in. Paying attention, being open minded and accepting towards your partner seems to me to be a more worthwhile approach.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

martin said:


> Isn't the whole notion of 'understanding women' a bit silly? I mean, surely there's more of a difference between individual women then there is between all women and all men. I don't think trying to boil down how women are different from men in general is going to help you very much in understanding and appreciating the one woman you're interested in. Paying attention, being open minded and accepting towards your partner seems to me to be a more worthwhile approach.


As I clarified in the OP, this has NOTHING to do with my partner. We found out that my sister (who I was trying to understand) has Borderline Personality Disorder, so yeah, things make sense now. :crazy:


----------



## martin (Aug 4, 2009)

Marino said:


> As I clarified in the OP, this has NOTHING to do with my partner. We found out that my sister (who I was trying to understand) has Borderline Personality Disorder, so yeah, things make sense now. :crazy:


Sorry, my comment wasn't directed at you personally, perhaps I should have made that clear. It was directed at guys who blame their relationship problems on the entire female gender, claiming women are all irrational and can't be understood, which I think it's a pointless and false generalization.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Thracius said:


> I would love to! I could go to my engineering job, then come home late, you'd have dinner ready for me, but I wouldn't even sit down, I'd just pick you up and kiss you and carry you to our bedroom, or maybe not, maybe we'd just stay in the dining room..
> 
> On Sundays we'd take our kids to the park and watch them run around and play, one would be an ISFJ, the other an ENFP and they'd argue all the time, but in the end they'd make up
> 
> ...


Good frame, you missed the neg though


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLOLOLOL... that's so funny!

Notice:

1. There is no "NO" answer for "Are you right".... 
2. and if the man is being logical it is an infinate loop... 
3. If he's mad enough to break up with you cry until he's not mad then have sex if he apologizes.. lol

this had a bunch of us guys howling with laughter last night...

Maybe not all women do this, but some do... 

Now we know why we can never win! lol


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

INFPharmacist said:


> Oh well. At least I tried to explain it... I've thought about feelings vs thoughts a lot, for years, even though it may seem like I just pulled that out of my ***.


Naw, I'm just kiddin with ya. roud: I understood what you meant, even agreed with some of it.



> ROFLOLOLOL... that's so funny!
> 
> Notice:
> 
> ...


My tear ducts can not function in such a way. You are right in saying not all women do this.


----------



## Amir (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey you guys (and gals)... in case you haven't yet figured this out... women are not meant to be figured out. They are meant to be received. You gotta learn to read in between the lines and really hear what she's saying underneath the words. If a guy get caught up in the content of what a woman is expressing to him or trying to figure out why she's behaving the way she is... it becomes an endless loop and he's toast. By the time a woman compartmentalizes what she's feeling into words and language, the feeling has already shifted. Women are meant to be danced with and loved. Women are like the weather. You could spend your entire life analyzing weather patterns, trying to figure it out to no end. Better to learn how to dance in the rain... to surf the tidal wave that is your woman. Learn to enjoy all of her expressions, good and bad... do this, and she will make you a very very happy man... guaranteed.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I thought women were meant to be penetrated. That's why they have these nice things called vaginas.


----------



## Bumundi (Oct 21, 2009)

In my experience, which I'm not sure counts for much, women tend to let you understand them when you don't try. So you think you don't understand a certain woman, and you give up and later on you find you understand that woman pretty well. But there are those times when women like to throw you for a loop, just when you've gotten comfortable. It's very unsettling, but I'm masochistic enough to enjoy the challenge.


----------



## AdAstraPerAspera (Oct 14, 2009)

LOL @ that diagram. Looked at it for ages going wtf?!

While I have difficulty understanding a few of them, I can usually read them and understand them pretty well (maybe thats just me being an INFP), so I dunno. It just varies from woman to woman and how well you know what makes them tick.


----------



## inVeRted SpecTrum (Oct 3, 2009)

This is what my crazy philosophy teacher told me on a rant about sexism (note my teacher is male): women have larger corpus callosums-- nerves that connect the left and right hemispheres of the brain. He said this is why women are able to multitask better while men are able to focus on one thing with logic. Also supposedly the larger corpus callosum might be why women are more intuitive ( they are more easily able to communucate between the two hemispheres) and this also makes them more in tune with their emotions. Some people might also say the larger corpus callosum makes women smarter (perhaps thats why you don't understand us:tongue.Another random fact: men apparently have more endorphins floating around in their brains that make them happier or as my teacher put it, like their constantly shooting heroine- might be why some men seem so care free. He said some other stuff-- women can withstand more pain (so we're not as wimpy as we look). Anyways you can infer what you want from this, might explain some of the reasons behind the observed differences between the way men and women think.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

inVeRted SpecTrum said:


> ....Also supposedly the larger corpus callosum might be why women are more intuitive ( they are more easily able to communicate between the two hemispheres) and this also makes them more in tune with their emotions. Some people might also say the larger corpus callosum makes women smarter (perhaps thats why you don't understand us:tongue...


LOL!

It's like those robot movies with the robots that can't feel human emotion, they don't understand because they're not 'programmed' to experience it themselves. Just like men trying to figure out how women work, emotions/feelings can't always be put into words you can't explain it or translate it to text you just feel it, hence why men will never know, and will spend the rest of eternity trying.
It is funny to watch/read tho!! Like it's some huge wonderful mystery


----------

